
Voting-Machine Parts Made by Foreign Suppliers Stir Security Concerns - eplanit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/voting-machine-parts-made-by-foreign-suppliers-stir-security-concerns-11576494003
======
deogeo
And voting machines made by domestic suppliers have also had suspicious
malfunctions. If only there was a way to vote without machines...

